# Road Kill



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What is the law concerning picking up road killed- let's say a pheasant or a grouse ?.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't get caught with it. However, I'm sure a lot of Pheasant-tail nymphs have been made with road-killed pheasant feathers. --\O


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That was my assumption.


----------

